# I'm so nervous/ wish me luck!



## Fiendlover (Apr 9, 2008)

I have a 2 hour seminar with SHIHAN SENSEI TODAY FROM 5:30 TO 7:30!

AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

im so nervous/terrified/excited/anxious/terrified/terrified.

plus i havent been back in about a year and thats pretty much going to suck.

a lot of short people better be there so i can go hide in the back. lol

Shihan Sensei Louis Casamassa is the founder of Red Dragon Karate and the American Karate Fung Fu Federation which is what I do.  I train under his sons Shihan Chris Casamassa and Sensei Scott Casamassa.  

this is a once in a lifetime oppurtunity because he only teaches the studio owners in california but our studio won the competiton for make a wish foundation and as a reward he would teach a two hour seminar.  and nobody knows what he will teach.  not even Shihan.  so im so physched and excited to learn something from him because he'll probably make us do some old school techniques or something.  but im also terrified because he sooooo intimidating and demands ULTIMATE respect and im just scared i'll do something to disrespect him.  :xtrmshock:whip::bow::eye-popping::uhoh::btg::sadsong::jaws::duh::erg:  

anyway, please wish me luck!

http://www.reddragonkarate.com/meet_masters.asp

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0142877/bio


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 9, 2008)

Good luck, *Fiend*.  Fret not - just display reigi appropriate to your organisation and you can hardly go wrong.  A properly distingished martial arts master is not going to react harshly to a perceived lack of respect when it is seen as accidental.


----------



## Fiendlover (Apr 9, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> Good luck, *Fiend*. Fret not - just display reigi appropriate to your organisation and you can hardly go wrong. A properly distingished martial arts master is not going to react harshly to a perceived lack of respect when it is seen as accidental.


 
thank you!  and i really hope so.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 9, 2008)

Good Luck, relax and all will go fine


----------



## Fiendlover (Apr 9, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Good Luck, relax and all will go fine


thank you.  that's what i'm hoping!


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 9, 2008)

Relax and enjoy you will be fine.


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey, it's a seminar not a test. Relax!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 10, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Hey, it's a seminar not a test. Relax!




Exactly. It's a seminar, have fun!  You should be excited over a rare opportunity, not terrified. To be nervous around the "masters" is normal and expected. 

You obviously have respect for your instructors, to fear inadvertently offending this Sensei is not something that should terrify you. It's good that you hold in esteem respect for your martial arts superiors, but you shouldn't have to walk around on eggshells. 

A good instructor will recognize your respectful attitude and if you happen to pull a faux pas will gently instruct you in the proper way so you can _learn_. I understand and support "hard" training, ie: a stern admonition over a technique you should be mastering in order to goad you into trying harder. Think of it as a parent disciplining a child in order to make them better.

But, if you're called on the carpet for an innocent error instead, that is not someone I'd want to learn anything from. 

Now, go enjoy your seminar and let us know how it goes. :asian:


----------



## myusername (Apr 10, 2008)

I hope it went well


----------

